# Haynie 24 Cat vs. Shoalwater 23 Cat???



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have demoed the SW and will be going on the Haynie soon. Anyone have experience on these 2 rigs and with the manufacturers? Pro and cons of both?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

And here we go again!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

they're great, they suk, one is better than the other, the other i better, get a Simmons, take a look at Majek........................


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> they're great, they suk, one is better than the other, the other i better, get a Simmons, take a look at Majek........................


Thats funny, but so true! Best advise is to go drive them all and decide for your self!! For me the 23shoalcat was right for us- price, ride, speed, draft, weight etc.
Good luck and post pics of what you buy!


----------



## BukBuk1119 (Jul 30, 2010)

If ya go SW buy it from a dealer. Dont ask why.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I just purchased the 24 haynie cat. Its longer and to me finished better to my likings. Haynie designed shoalwater and both hulls are almost the exact hull. Some will say they are. They both are great boats and you would be happy with either. I liked the extra length on the 24'11 vs 23'6. Its a very solid boat and can get you almost any where from a very skinny shoreline to off shore. I suggest go to Port O'connor and you have Coastal Bend Marine who sell Haynie and Shoalwater next door to each other. Go test run both back to back and you can make your decision alot easier. Hope this helps.








Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

how skinny can the haynie truly get up.?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

The search tab is your friend.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=278856&highlight=haynie

btw I know at least 3 guys in that thread now own a 24' Haynie Cat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Haynie also makes a 23 cat now, TxDave has one, you may want to PM him. I have been in the 24 Haynie cat a number of times and we got up in 11 inches of water over mud in Shoalwater Bay near POC. I think both the Haynie and Shoalwater cats are great boats and it's just going to come down to what you like better. If you compare the Haynie 23 cat and the Shoalcat 23, they will perform pretty close to each other so it will probably come down to personal preference. The 24 Haynie cat seems so much bigger and is a barge in a good way. It can fish 5 easily and is no slouch either.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Spot and Dots, To be fair you left Tran out. 

For the most part there are 4 or 5 good Texas boat makers that make a good boat.
The boats all have a few minor pros and cons and different costs.

There are about 100+ posts in the last year or two with the same questions "What is the best boat for me or what is the best Tran, Hanie, SW, and couple of other boats and it varies a little to the size, capabilities, and uses.

Do a search to see what was said.

Pretty much we are all prejudiced that the boat we own is the best boat for us and for the most part we are all right. 

After your research you might put some more info out on why you want one of these boats and what you want it to do and where you want to do it for some fine tuning then go try them all on a good windy day.. Good luck with it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

which cat is prone to having water wash over the stern? or is that just a rumor?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> The search tab is your friend.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=278856&highlight=haynie
> 
> btw I know at least 3 guys in that thread now own a 24' Haynie Cat.


did I just read in that link that the 24 haynie cat drafts 5" loaded and gets up in 10" ?



> *Haynie 24 Cat "Run Time Characteristics"*
> 
> Draft was reported as 8", however, *fishing load draft including bait tank around half full and a full tank of gas is closer to 5"*. Capt. Dustin Lee was first to report this while fishing my boat in the Corpus TRS. That turned me onto checking into it further and *as near as I can tell, draft is somewhere in the 5" range loaded.* Dustin said "we were probing the bottom while drifting with the Check It stick and we were easily drifting in 8" of water". He then told me "*we popped up in 10" of water*!


I did, i did read that.

Wow.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

The haynie 21 cat. But the 24 is a different animal. I have owned both

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am going down on Dec. 2nd with the wifee to demo them both and make a decision...thanks to any one that has given feedback...I then will be choosing between the Yamaha 250 SHO and the Suzuki 250ss...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Any video of that haynie floatn in 5? Getn up in 10? Not bashn haynie by no means jus would like to see that


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Be prepared for a long wait if you order the Haynie. I love my 24' cat but the wait sucks. Go Suzuki. I have not owned a Shoalwater but I hear they are awesome boats. As posted before, go test ride each one. Make sure you drive each one and then make your decision. Gettin our advice is smart but in the end you have to live with your choice. Good luck. If you want are near Lake Jackson feel free to contact me and come by and look at my Haynie.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

*Shoalwater 23 CAT*

With all the talk of draft and all I had my CAT out this weekend and on sand bottom I pulled out mt=y checkit stick and it showed 8" and there was still a little room between the bottom of the hull and the sand. Keeping in mind i do not have anything in my rear hatches other than my oil reservoir and an aluminum anchor for emergencies if power pole decides not to work. So other than the weight of 300 ponies that is about it


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Reefbuilder said:


> Be prepared for a long wait if you order the Haynie. I love my 24' cat but the wait sucks. *Go Suzuki*. I have not owned a Shoalwater but I hear they are awesome boats. As posted before, go test ride each one. Make sure you drive each one and then make your decision. Gettin our advice is smart but in the end you have to live with your choice. Good luck. If you want are near Lake Jackson feel free to contact me and come by and look at my Haynie.


Why? Please expand.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I've had a lot of experience with both.
The major differences. IMO.
Haynie 24'
Shoalwater 23'

The H24 has better service after the sale.
The H24 Runs shallower than the SW23 without overheating the engine.
H24 is smoother than SW23 because it is heavier
H24 Turns without sliding a lot better than SW23
H24 has no water coming over the back when trailering. The SW23 will soak anything in the back.
H24 has no water puttling in the back of the boat when loaded with 4 guys. The SW23 will have water in the back when loaded with weight.
H24 has standard molded hatches. The SW23 has plastic hatches.
The SW23 is cheaper than the H24 with the same setup.
The SW23 has alot shallower draft than the H24
The SW23 has a faster and shallower holeshot than the H24
The SW23 has a faster top speed than the H24
The SW23 is lighter than the H24
The SW23 takes a standard size trailer the H24 has to have a heavier duty trailer.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

These points may have been true with the original SW cat but with the drain flaps at the rear of the boat that problem has been taken care of. The flush mount hatches are now an option for the SW. I have yet to have anything get wet unless I leave the drain plug open on the cooler. With the low water pickup I have yet to overheat my e tec. With the correct prop with tips welded on the boat will bite like no other.
Also SW has raised the floor 1" from the original model.
I will agree with you on your points of comparing the original but not on the newer model
Again it boils down to preference. Ride in each first then determine because once you write that check it's all over


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Research research and MORE research

You will find everything you need out there on 2cool. You just got to look

I chose Haynie and love my 24 cat... 

Also chose the 250 SHO and it performs GREAT on the boat


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The torque from that SHO yamaha will blow the suzuki away, also it's lighter. Both of those advantages make it a lot better for a shallow running boat like a cat.


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Expanding...
While the SHO is an excellent engine, my Suzuki 250SS has proven to be bullet proof. I did add a Bob's low water intake and this has performed well too. My engine is quiet and a miser when it comes to fuel consumption. The 250SS has more than enough power for the 24 Haynie. As I said you need to drive them both and make your own decision as you will have to live with it.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

For motors 200 hp and up I would get the Yamaha SHO. Anything less than 200 will have to be Suzuki.


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks...*

I really appreciate all of the specs and opinions. I am aware that it will all boil down to what I think, but I like to see the pics and read all of the info possible to help in the decision. I will post after the 2nd with my decision with pros and cons of each that I encounter if anyone is interested. As far as it goes for the motor, my cousin has the zuki 250ss on a 24 SouthShore VDR and loves his motor after over 300 hours. I am leaning towards the 250 SHO just due to the weight and accesssibility of service in my area. Thanks again everyone...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The SHO on a Haynie 24 is AWESOME...

You want pics, Here ya go... 24 Haynie Pimped out by Custom Marine Concepts in spring....


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texxan1 said:


> The SHO on a Haynie 24 is AWESOME...
> 
> You want pics, Here ya go... 24 Haynie Pimped out by Custom Marine Concepts in spring....


 No PP or Talon?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I rode in both hulls, I chose the shoalwater 23 over the Haynie 24 because the shoalwater drafted less and got up shallower. For some of the places i fish down south i needed to go where a majek rfl would go because thats what im used to running. 

The Haynie was a little better ride then the shoalwater but not by much. My boat will be done soon I'll post some pictures.

Either way you cannot go wrong really, just depends on your application of fishing your using it for.


----------

